# Why KK Slider is naked?



## todytode (Aug 9, 2013)

I just realized that he's always naked even when he come to the cafe.
And I think, he is the only character who is able to be naked in the game
maybe, because he is an artist, which normally being naked to get an inspiration?


----------



## Smoke (Aug 9, 2013)

It's all a part of his mysterious and unknown past. He probably figures that some parts of him are better left unexplained.


----------



## Violit (Aug 9, 2013)

oh my gosh I didn't even realise until now

I don't even know how to feel about this omg


----------



## Lurrdoc (Aug 9, 2013)

It's called misdirection. The guitar, hat and glasses are just a distraction.


----------



## sodappend (Aug 9, 2013)

He's a rock star 

He don't need no clothes

seriously though I think he would look less cool with a shirt on so


----------



## sodappend (Aug 9, 2013)

He's a rock star 

He don't need no clothes

seriously though I think he would look less cool with a shirt on so


----------



## Touko (Aug 9, 2013)

I laughed when I realised this.


----------



## Batofara (Aug 9, 2013)

KK is a hipster

He thinks that clothes are too mainstream

He also thinks that sugar in his coffee is too corporate. Funniest thing I've ever heard him say


----------



## Chris (Aug 9, 2013)

He's rebelling.


----------



## Puuhi (Aug 9, 2013)

I think you've got the question the wrong way round. Why exactly _are_ all of the other villagers wearing clothes?


----------



## fletnez (Aug 9, 2013)

It's not as though the t-shirts the villagers are wearing are covering them up well, either...


----------



## 3DS Lover (Aug 9, 2013)

Wow, I did not realize! lol


----------



## georgeshair (Aug 9, 2013)

He's naked because he's free, man, just like his music. ;-)


----------



## Marceline (Aug 9, 2013)

Puuhi said:


> I think you've got the question the wrong way round. Why exactly _are_ all of the other villagers wearing clothes?



▌▌✖ ▌​

THIS is the better question! XD ​
✖ ▌​


----------



## georgeshair (Aug 9, 2013)

And why don't they wear pants?!


----------



## clovetic (Aug 9, 2013)

he's probably wearing white skinny jeans that you just can't see


----------



## kindaichi83 (Aug 9, 2013)

i always wonder why all the animals never wear any pants... 

esp the ladies... Claudia wearing a blouse but no skirt/pant is just weird....


----------



## -UnknownGamer- (Aug 9, 2013)

The villagers don't wear pants.


----------



## beffa (Aug 9, 2013)

hahahahahahahahahahaha I KNOW when he came into the caf? before i was laughing so hard!


----------



## Sowelu (Aug 9, 2013)

Puuhi said:


> I think you've got the question the wrong way round. Why exactly _are_ all of the other villagers wearing clothes?


LOL! So true. Do I see _Pecan _in your villager list?


----------



## Fjoora (Aug 9, 2013)

K.K. is a hippie!


----------



## Marceline (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## Sheepish (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm not as bothered by his lack of clothes as I am with his 3D model when he's not performing.

I honestly didn't recognize him when he first popped up at the cafe.


----------



## LillyKay (Aug 9, 2013)

Looooool, I was discussing this same issue with my daughter yesterday when I pointed out that KK does not wear any clothes and I noticed it more so when he came to the Cafe!


----------



## xxkaylabby (Aug 9, 2013)

Puuhi said:


> I think you've got the question the wrong way round. Why exactly _are_ all of the other villagers wearing clothes?



that's a good question :3


----------



## Mia (Aug 9, 2013)

So somewhere in the fine print of the petition Shrunk had us sign to get the Club was the clause that we wouldn't mind having a naked performer on stage

Wonder what else I missed for not reading that fine print. LOL


----------



## georgeshair (Aug 9, 2013)

You promised to sell your soul to Tom Nook for 500 bells.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Aug 9, 2013)

I thought about doing a drawing of all the Animal Crossing characters as humans (like that hasn't been done a million times before T_T...) and the human would be an animal. But then I got to K.K... akward.... >.>


----------

